# First Run over the NEw Bridge-video!



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Made a little video of the first run over the new bridge and tunnel. Inner loop will probably get done in the spring, after a new waterfall pond is made on top of the tunnel. Song is by Lonesome Spurs.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry thanks for the video and the music. What is that motor car you are running


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Jerry, That is one big honkin bridge. Very impressive. It looks like it will handle another track too. Scuse me, but I don't know that engine. What exactly is it.
Paul


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Like one had said.. Very impressive.. and that's a neat motor car to. Nice job.







*


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. It's a McKeen motor car that I made from scratch. No one makes a model of it. You can see some build pix on my web page of it's trailer, same way I made it. Had an article in GR about making it. August 1997 issue. Got onto McKeen cars in a book by a Nebraskan, Francis Gschwiend, he wrote the 'Kearney and Black Hills' RR book. McKeen cars were first used there. Do a search on Google, pretty interesting. The one that was left has just been restored in Arizona, or Nevada, don't recall which. My model has a Aristo FA-1 motor block, body shell is plastic, heated in the oven and bent over a wood form. Same way I made my streamliner cars, check my web site.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

Very impressive bridge. The McKeen motor car is very cool and a good subject for the excellent video. I hit your web site to look at the car. Very nicely done. 

Did the bridge replace another structure, or is it a new addition based on your inner loop expansion? 

Mike


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike. The bridge replaced a old trestle. I needed a bridge for two tracks, had two trestles over on the other side, didn't want to do that again. Loved the bridges that Marty has, so went with a welded bridge. Only sags abut 1/8" across the 14', still mulling over putting a support in the middle. Might have my welding guy weld up a brace of some sort.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Some McKeen car info here: 
http://www.shiawasseehistory.com/mckeen.html 

Might look at the Arizona site also, has info on their restoration of one.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video! It would be cool to make a video sometime of the train crossing the bridge, the bridge collapses and catches on fire  Maybe use an old loco that was about to go to the scrap yard?


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video, Jerry, and great choice of music. Lonesome Spurs are really good, (and nobody plays the suitcase better than Lynda Kay.)


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg, 
Lynda is one hot looking chick! Guess he has a good instrumental cd out.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, now that's a span! Nice stuff, Joe


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat the way you kept pulling back from the scene and the bridge just kept getting longer and longer. Nice bridge!


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice bridge and McKeen motor car. I wouldn't worry about 1/8" sag in 14ft, cause I wouldnt detect that by eye. I'd like to build a motorcar like yours someday. 

Terl


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Teri, 
I had an article in an old GR on my build of the McKeen car. Aug of 1997. Some pix on my web site of the trailer I made for it, used the same techniques.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry,

why are you waiting until spring to finish the projects? retired so you have nothing to do all day long and you don't waste time shaving in the morning????


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Bill, it's 30 degrees out with 50 mph winds and snowing, that good enough of a reason? Did plenty of shaving when I was in the army and the guard!


----------



## NYC Buff (Sep 21, 2008)

Mr. Barnes,

Please don't spoil the effect of a very nice, very impressive bridge by adding a pier at or near the center of the span as additional support. All spans experience some sag. Mark's Mechanical Engineers' Handbook has calculations for the sag induced by mass of any beam. Without specifically referring to the formulae that are included, it is my suspicion that the center sag that you have noted is a natural effect and will not result in the eventual failure of the span.

The only concern that I have is the bridge constructed of material with sufficient mass and structural strength to support the maximum intended load for the span. Place a mass at the center of the span equivalent to the maximum load the span would experience and determine the deflection caused by this load. If it is no greater than the natural sag of the beam supported at two ends then you have no concern. You would not require a center support pier to avoid collapse under maximum beam load.

Your effort is most impressive in its location and deserves to be maintained for its sheer impact on viewing.

Respectfully,

NYC Buff


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks NYC, 
Heaviest thing it will carry will be the Aristo Live Steam Mikado and some cars, so about 40-50 lbs I imagine. Heck it weighs more than that. I've pushed down pretty hard in the middle and there is no deflection. If I put a center support in, it will be strictly for esthetics, if I feel I need it.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry,
forgot about the winter storm going through your part of the country. We had 65 degrees yesterday, only getting up to 55 today. However, I know Michigan's mother nature is going to make us pay for this unseasonable warm weather. So, I steam when I get the chance. Keep warm and do those "winter projects".
Bill


----------

